# anyone get their chesteze from boots?



## hi contrast (May 27, 2012)

Just wondering if that's how you guys get your ECA? chesteze , pro plus and aspirin.

Do they sell it to you still? What do you need to say?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

They'll only sell you one pack at a time mate. When I had them last year I used to go boots then tescos and then the local chemist to stock up


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

Ur better off getting Kaizen Ephedrine HCL m8, either century supps or gorilla jack stock em. Both Canadian sites I believe


----------



## hi contrast (May 27, 2012)

do they deliver to the UK? And is it proper Ephedrine?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

yes yes .

search the forum


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Think you can still get Eph on Amazon via Canada.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I just walk into any chemist, Boots included, and ask for it. Never had a problem.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

hi contrast said:


> do they deliver to the UK? And is it proper Ephedrine?


Yeah same stuff thats in Chesteze minus all the extra crap.

The stuff on amazon is what im talking about, think Century list it on there but Gorrilla Jack are much better value.

I just ordered some T3 off rxcart.co.uk earlier and noticed they sell Eph too if u wnt somewhere UK based to avoid high shipping costs. Quick google search suggests their Eph should be g2g


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I get it from tescos when I use it.

I prefer clen though :thumb:


----------



## itsjosh (Aug 17, 2010)

RS86 said:


> Ur better off getting Kaizen Ephedrine HCL m8, either century supps or gorilla jack stock em. Both Canadian sites I believe


I can vouch for Century Supps.. even placed a second order now!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

What are these products?


----------



## adamatthews (Jun 25, 2012)

I've found rx-cart's arimidex to be under dosed. Someone else has mentioned that they've had things that they thought were underdosed from rx as well. I can't comment on eph. T'was fast delivery though, like you say, they're UK based so it was next day for my adex.


----------

